# Thinking about paying someone



## x101airborne (May 30, 2015)

to build one of Tommy's blanks. I know it can be fun to build rods and I have done a few repairs and small jobs, but I actually want this one to be nice when finished. LOL. 
That and I don't have the shop space or equipment. That being said, does anyone here build rods or is there a rod builder that comes highly recommended? I have never had a custom rod before.


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

I know your location says Texas, but if you don't mind paying a shipping fee and telling your rod specifics over the phone, go on to Facebook and type in Gary's Custom Fishing Rods. He is located in Virginia and has a lot of photos and videos of his work. I have seen the rods he has done on the piers and they are excellent looking. He has started building some of the new Rod Geek rods and they are looking good. Also, I have heard of the name Wayne Fowlkes who is also a highly recommended rod builder in VA.


----------



## x101airborne (May 30, 2015)

Thank you for the info! I will look into them.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Wayne Fowlkes is on this forum


----------



## MNKK (Jul 9, 2015)

I am new here, but I have an amazing bait casting (freshwater) rod from a guy in NC here. I know he has done many very very nice saltwater rods. 

If you look him up on facebook, look up "Colin's Custom Fishing Rods". Heck, he might even be on here... I don't know.


----------



## x101airborne (May 30, 2015)

Thanks all. I don't know when I will be able to get the blank, so I will start talking to builders. 
Thanks for all the names to look for.


----------

